# What's your favorite Johto starter?



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 17, 2008)

I just made this poll to see which Johto starter is the most popular.

I voted for Cyndaquil for obvious reasons.... ('cause he's awesome :D !)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 17, 2008)

I like Cyndaquil and Chikorita. Totodile just doesn't do it for me. Then again, I've been biased against the water starters...


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh god, this is hard. I like all of them, with the Chikorita line being my least favorite, but then again I think Chikorita is cute...I guess Totodile, since he was my first GS starter, and we had so many journies together.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Totodile. Only because of Totodile. Not for either of its evolutions.

TOTODILE. <3


----------



## Zeph (Jul 17, 2008)

I picked the fourth option.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 17, 2008)

Cyndaquil, then Totodile. Chikorita scares me.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 17, 2008)

Chikorita is adorable. Cyndaquil is meh, and I hate Totodile.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 17, 2008)

Cyndaquil, because I don't like Crocanaw, Feralligator and Meganium


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay! Nobody has picked option 5!

P.S.
Go Cyndaquil!


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 17, 2008)

I like Chikorita quite a lot, Bayleef is just... meh and Meganium is pretty cool.
Cyndaquil's looks weird but its evolutions are really awesome, especially Quilava.
Totodile sucks and I hate its evolutions.

I'll vote Cyndaquil.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 17, 2008)

I picked Cyndaquil.  He's cute, and Typhlosion is mad awesome!  He's also my favorite Pokemon.  Well, besides T-Tar and Glalie.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

I love Totodile best, but voted for Cyndaquil because I'm a moron who can't read :D

Chikorita's adorable, I don't like Cyndaquil much, but her evolutions are cool, but Totodile's always been one of my faves.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

Totodile! All Water Pokémon rule, so Totodile is my choice. It is my second favourite Pokémon. I mean, come on, it dances!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 20, 2008)

I like Totodile, but I find Cyndaquil the most useful.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 20, 2008)

Chikorita.  I've always loved the Grass starters...  I like using the various status affecting moves and watching my foes suffer.  Mwahaha.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 20, 2008)

Cyndaquil! I've had so many journies with that little... thingy... erm...yeah...

Anybody that chooses the 5th option is truly insane... or they have a VERY good reason.


----------



## Mudkipz (Jul 20, 2008)

Chikorita, that leaf on his head totally pwns.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 21, 2008)

Grinning Calamity said:


> Cyndaquil! I've had so many journies with that little... thingy... erm...yeah...


echidna

(i think)

aaannyyway, out of the starters, its Totodile, but out of the final evos, it's Megainium. 

vOv
I voted totodile


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

Totodile. Nostalgic memories.

Plus Feraligatr pwns.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 21, 2008)

Chikorita. I favor Grass. Even in G/S/C.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 21, 2008)

Totodile = win


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 22, 2008)

Chikorita, then Cyndaquil. I never really like Totodile, save his Bouncy personality in the anime, and how can you NOT like that. :3


----------



## Renteura (Jul 22, 2008)

Cyndaquil. Its a cute little _deadly ball of fire_. Pwnsome.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 22, 2008)

I love them all. I can't choose between Cyndaquil, which evolves into teh awesome Quilava and Typhlosion, and Totodile, which is just pure awesome. So, yeah.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 22, 2008)

I never really liked any of the Johto Pokemon *shot*


----------

